# Trail cams



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey guys I want to look at getting some trail cams to scout this next year. I want something that doesn't cost a fortune, what do you recommend? Also I have heard from many people their cameras walk away. What do you do to prevent this from the dishonest people out there?


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Last year was my first time using them. I used a couple larger Primos truth 35 cameras. Worked great. I set one up on my honey hole and got great pics. I set the other on a game trail and got a lot of pics of nothing, didn't take into account the wind moving branches. I think they cost me about $90 a piece. Primos has the new smaller cams out now and Cabelas is running a sale starting Thursday, on the Truth 55 for $140, normally $180. I may pick 1 up. They make a cable lock that you can buy in matched sets of 4 or more that use only 1 key. I think Masterlock makes them. Python cable locks.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Spypoint-watch Camofire.com, Bushnell Trophy, Simmons Pro hunter. These listed will last 3+ months on one set of batteries!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Bushnell Trophy Cams have worked great for me. I have 3 of them. The battery life is what I like the best about them. I've also had a moultrie and it has worked fine.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> Bushnell Trophy Cams have worked great for me. I have 3 of them. The battery life is what I like the best about them. I've also had a moultrie and it has worked fine.


+1. I only have one, but they are tiny, which I think helps in keeping them from walking away in being harder to see. Mine broke, but they replaced it with the two year warranty with the newer version that has audio with the video. You can use 4 or 8 AA batteries and the 4 lasted me 3 weeks until a cow moved it into pointing down where the weed would move in the wind every few minutes and ran out the battery in a matter of two days once that happened. I have this one in brown (not camo) and only paid like $90 as it was on sale comnbined with a coupon at Cabela's


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> Spypoint-watch Camofire.com, Bushnell Trophy, Simmons Pro hunter. These listed will last 3+ months on one set of batteries!


Have you been able to find a good lock box for the Simmons Pro Hunter? I really wanted to look into these, but couldn't find a camlock box for the simmons. That is one reason I also went with the bushnell. The camlock box works great and has protected mine from pesky bulls, bucks, and bears.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Amazon has any camera you want for less money than anyone else.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have been using the Cuddeback Capture IR for several years and I have been really happy with them except they use D battery which only last 3-4 weeks if you are lucky. I just sold them and I am getting Bushnell Trophy cams. I bought lock boxes for mine and have not had one walk away yet. Sportsmans had these cameras on sale for $99 (I think) last week or the week before.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:



> Amazon has any camera you want for less money than anyone else.


I don't have the time or money to travel that far for a camera.


----------



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

I've seen have flashes and it appears some have another way to take pics at night. What Is best, both for getting pics of the animal and not notifying others the camera is there?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

quackcommander said:


> I've seen have flashes and it appears some have another way to take pics at night. What Is best, both for getting pics of the animal and not notifying others the camera is there?


I like the IR flash as it doesn't really alert a person to the whereabouts. I haven't seen or read much on the "black flash" technology.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I've had a Leaf River with IR flash. Great camera. I think that they have the best system for securing the camera. While IR doesn't produce a shine, you can see the emitters and the glow when you look right at it. And I have noticed that some animals can see the IR emitters, and shy away. A bear broke the IR, and I got a Bushnell HD Max with 'black IR' to replace it. I don't like the way it attaches to a tree, and I really hate the way the bear box attaches. Time will tell if the 'black IR' is all it is cracked up to be.


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

I have the bushnell trophy cam. They work great and take clear photos. To keep them from walking away I purchased the lock boxes and cables included in the link. They work great and are a great investment

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOCK-SECURITY-B ... 25707e7f9f


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> quackcommander said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen have flashes and it appears some have another way to take pics at night. What Is best, both for getting pics of the animal and not notifying others the camera is there?
> ...


I have noticed on my Bushnell that while the IR does not flash, the red light does turn on, which could alert someone to its location if they were in a low light situation.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > quackcommander said:
> ...


This is true. The best defense will always include putting it somewhere they don't look. Over 5 years I've only had 5 guys walk by and only one noticed the camera (I no longer use that location).


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Trail cams are for cheaters, city slickers, and rifle hunters!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Groganite said:


> Trail cams are for cheaters, city slickers, and rifle hunters!!


Actually, I see them used by archers far more than any others, as they are able to figure out patterns to get up close. Personally, I think anyone who uses more than a home made spear is cheating. :roll:


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

@Huge29, I saw at least 20 this last year and those are what I did see. Seems people have gotten lazy, I always felt the scout was one of the best parts of the hunt. Maybe next year ill bring paper plates with smiley faces for all the cameras I see staked to trees


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Groganite said:


> Trail cams are for cheaters, city slickers, and rifle hunters!!




You sure are funny. I hunted 6x more archery days last year than anything else. I just love to see what comes in while I'm not there. It has really peaked the interest of my wife and kids as well. We sure love hiking in as a family to get them. The hardest part for my 6 year old daughter is waiting for the iPad to download the pics. Good times.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Groganite said:


> @Huge29, I saw at least 20 this last year and those are what I did see. Seems people have gotten lazy, I always felt the scout was one of the best parts of the hunt. Maybe next year ill bring paper plates with smiley faces for all the cameras I see staked to trees


You need to hike further.  j/k

I hear this mentality more and more. The incorrect assumption is that there isn't any additional scouting going on. In reality, they might be scouting harder. Just a thought.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Guy with the camera is scouting more, HA!!!! That'll be the day. The only incorrect assumption will be when I pee at your watering hole with your camera watching. I start scouting. First thaw all and all well over 2 months spent backpacking into woods each year...trust me im hikin plenty far enough.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Groganite said:


> Guy with the camera is scouting more, HA!!!! That'll be the day. The only incorrect assumption will be when I pee at your watering hole with your camera watching. I start scouting. First thaw all and all well over 2 months spent backpacking into woods each year...trust me im hikin plenty far enough.


Juddy is just ribbing you back! Welcome to the forum! I don't recall seeing any of your posts on here before. I own a total of one camera and I really enjoy seeing what is out there and it certainly does make up for my lack of scouting; I don't get out nearly as much as I would like to and the camera makes my scouting significantly more efficient. I, too have run into a few cameras that are not well placed, but are located way back in the bush. Some people do seem to leave them out there for way too long as the likely reason for them getting stolen, but that is another discussion for another day and thread.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Ya I know, ill let the lazy hunters be. Ill tell you one thing I bet your camera didnt see not one but TWO giant elk fights last year only 100 yrds from camp! Next year im scouting scofield and ill be armed with a nicer cam! Watch out Wild america marty stouffer, Groganites takin' over!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Groganite said:


> Guy with the camera is scouting more, HA!!!! That'll be the day. The only incorrect assumption will be when I pee at your watering hole with your camera watching. I start scouting. First thaw all and all well over 2 months spent backpacking into woods each year...trust me im hikin plenty far enough.


You must be new around here. I think I do remember a few of your first posts asking about elk on the extended. Cheater! :O


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Groganite said:
> 
> 
> > Guy with the camera is scouting more, HA!!!! That'll be the day. The only incorrect assumption will be when I pee at your watering hole with your camera watching. I start scouting. First thaw all and all well over 2 months spent backpacking into woods each year...trust me im hikin plenty far enough.
> ...


C'mon Huge. Do I really need to put my pole down when I got the big one hooked? It is too much fun.

Seriously, I'm sure Groganite is The Elite Hunter.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

On the extended, whew what a ride, never hiked so straight up. Saw alot of big bulls but never got a shot within 20 yrds or at the right time...had a 6 point bull want to trample me in my tent at 1am because I sprayed estrus on my shoes. It was my first attempt at wasatch when snow started flying and they shut down all roads it was a bit of a let down when all my good spots turned into 10 mile snow hikes. Give it a few years and a few more kids and im sure ill be buying trail cams as well.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Groganite

Your ignorant on the camera issue if you think guys using trail cameras are putting in less time scouting than you are. 

Try running multiple trail cameras and check them often enough so they dont get stolen and then see who's putting in more time.

I dont use them because they are expensive and, way toooo time consuming. They also restrict me to certain areas. I also dont bash people who choose to use them. 

A trail camera is just another tool in the box.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Groganite
> 
> Your ignorant on the camera issue if you think guys using trail cameras are putting in less time scouting than you are.
> 
> ...


Speaking of trail cams, when are you going to go and get the last one that you and I setup together? :shock:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

quackcommander said:


> Hey guys I want to look at getting some trail cams to scout this next year. I want something that doesn't cost a fortune, what do you recommend? Also I have heard from many people their cameras walk away. What do you do to prevent this from the dishonest people out there?


I used a tasco camera this past year and liked it. I got a primos truth cam for christmas. It has good reviews. My cousin has a stealth cam and it takes awesome pictures. You can get all of these for around or under $100. I set my cameras up very far into the backcountry and out of the way, where most people will never go. 
Sw is right about them being a pain to check on sometimes and it takes a lot of time to do so but I have learned a few things about where the deer are at during different times of the year.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

I feel the same way about trail cams as you do dog crap bags on trails @swbuckmaster...just crap that doesnt belong....i mean if your going to use a cam, good for you but at least hide it so the rest of us dont have to see the eye sore nailed to a tree.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I use gutter spikes when I nail mine to a tree. Harder to steal.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Who spends more time in the woods scouting?
Groganite
[attachment=3:3b3901v5]Groganite.jpg[/attachment:3b3901v5]
or
Sheep Hunter Dude
[attachment=2:3b3901v5]sheep hunter.jpg[/attachment:3b3901v5]
or
Provo Bigfoot
or[attachment=1:3b3901v5]Utah bigfoot.jpg[/attachment:3b3901v5]
or
Utah Mountain Man[attachment=0:3b3901v5]Mountainman.jpg[/attachment:3b3901v5]
On the other hand, given the lighting condtions and the angles of my trail cam pictures these could all be the same guy!


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

(voices in head) Theyre on to me....


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

business owner by day....










Huntin and killin mornin and night...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Mountain Time said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Groganite
> ...


:-? Id like to see whats on it. If i get in shape this summer we could try and get it. The last time almost ended our lives though.


----------

